# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Falle auf Gleitfahrt immer zu weit ab

## huelsi90

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich surfe erst seit letztes Jahr. War dieses WE das erste Mal dieses Jahr surfen.
Ich fahre nen Rocket 135 11 und Gaastra Pilot 5qm und Matrix 6.5 (vielleicht tut das was zur Sache  :Wink:  )

Ich war auf dem Baldeneysee und es war sehr big also nicht die idealen Bedingen zum Surfen, gerade fr nen Anfnger. Wind war jedenfalls genug da.

Vorweg: Trapezfahren kann ich noch nicht so recht und bei den Ben habe ich davon abgesehen mich einzuhaken. Oder meint ihr Trapez geht immer?

Zu meinem Problem:
Wenn das Segel mal wieder richtig Wind bekommen hat gings ab ins Gleiten, allerdings hatte das zu Folge das ich immer bis fast raumen Wind abgefallen bin. Nun von der Theorie her wrde ich sagen Rigg nach hinten aber iwie war so viel Druck drauf das ich das Segel meist relativ offen hatte und gar nicht genug Konter hatte um das rigg nach hinten zu ziehen wurde eher noch nach vorne gezogen.

Was meint ihr was ich dagegen tun kann, oder klingt das nach berpowert und ist normal.
hattten ca 4 in Ben 5 und 5qm....



Vielen Dank!

----------


## doctorsurf

hey....Wie schauts aus mit Schlaufenfahren? Wahrscheinlich noch nicht, wenn Du noch recht unsicher im Trapez bist? Also: Wenn Du das Rigg nach hinten neigst, dann luvst Du zwar mehr an, aber Du wirst recht schnell an Speed verlieren und evtl. aus dem Gleiten rauskommen. Lsung: bei den ersten Gleitversuchen im Trapez ohne Fussschlaufen war das bei mir genauso - kontrolliertes Hhelaufen gibts erst mit Fussschlaufen - vorderes Bein extrem belasten, Knie Richtung Bug drcken, hintere Hand rutscht am Gabelbaum vor bis zum hinteren Tampenende, Hfte nach vorne eindrehen bis es im Trapez weh tut;-)...und nicht: das Rigg nach hinten ziehen--sonst ist es vorbei mit dem Speed;-)
Von daher: Bis Du halbwegs sicher im Trapez und in der Fussschlaufen bist, wird wohl noch ein paar Mal der berhmte "Walk of Shame" auf Dich zukommen -- macht nix: war bei mir am Anfang auch so!!

Weiter ben!!!!!
Und ja, ich fahre fast immer eingehakt, ausser beim Anpumpen im Angleiten ......
Zur besseren Angleittechnik: www. guycribb.com - dann weisst Du alles !!

----------


## huelsi90

.. ja die Schlaufen. Sagen wir so, die Schlaufen sind momentan noch mehr ein dekoratives als funktionelles Element meines Bretts.^^

Genau der walk of shame  :Wink:  meines Zeichen uert dieser sich so: Ich kann zwar hhe "laufen" bzw eher dmpeln, von Fahrspass kann da nicht die Rede sein -.-

Also ab ins Trapez, das fhlt sich fr mich aber noch komisch an, ein "fester" Teil des Riggs zu sein. Ich hoffe ich kann das bei weniger bigen bedingungn demnchst mal ben. Ich habe brigens ein Hfttrapez, man riet mir dazu. War das die richtige Entscheidung fr den Anfang oder wrde sich ein Sitzrapez eher eignen?

Dann noch etwas zu der Sache, die Ben reien arg am Segel. Ich hatte am besagten Tag nicht so viel Zeit und wollte schnell aufs Wasser, habe also nur sehr halbherzig aufgerrigt, folge war ein fast nicht vorhandenes Lose Leech. Konnte es daran liegen? Es wurde schon oft erwhnt aber macht das wirklich einen so groen Unterschiedob LL oder nicht? Naja werde es ja merken

Ich bleibe dran :Wink:  

Danke fr die Tipps

----------


## doctorsurf

1. Hfttrapez ist Super und war die richtige Entscheidung - mehr Bewegungsfreiehit und zum Lernen eh besser -- Sitz rentiert eigentlich erst fr Slalom und Segel jenseits der 7-8qm...wenn Du Trapez mal beherrscht, willst Du NIE mehr ohne fahren....
2. Halbherzig aufriggen geht gar nicht!;-) .. Auf deinen Segeln stehen immer die "Recommended Settings" fr dieses Segel und gerage am Anfang solltest Du Dich peinlich genau danach richten. 1cm Vorliekspannung mehr oder weniger kann das Loose-Leech und damit die Kontrollierbarkeit und Zickigkeit des Segels enorm!! beeinflussen. Also: Den Angaben getreu das Vorliek und Achterliek genau durchsetzen und auch den empfohlenen Mast verwenden -- wenn Dein Segel korrekt geriggt ist, dann fhrt es auch meist super -- die zeit rentiert sich!! Fr manche hersteller gibts auf YouTube auch Aufrigg-Videos--zumindest weiss ich das fr NP und North---mal anschauen....

PS: Rocket hat keine Anfngerposition fr Fussschlaufen und ist daher nicht der Einfachste zum Erlernen -- vielleicht erst paar mal ein Board mit Anfngerpositionen mittig ausleihen um ein Gefhl dafr zu bekommen---z.B. Fanatic Shark...---wenn Du es kannst ist Rocket ein schnes Brett...

----------


## huelsi90

1.Das freut mich, dass die 140 Euro nicht fr die Katz waren xD

2. Hab nen 430er c30 Gaastra Mast. Das 5er Pilot fhrt ergo mit variotop und das 6.5er Matrix fixtop (alle Gaastra soll wohl passen). Deswegen ist es beim 5er schwierig die settings genau zu treffen. Da brauch ich bsp.weise Mast 400 base 20. Macht also 420. knnte also das variotop 10 cm machen und die Base 0 oder 20 und 10. Muss ich das nun wirklich abmessen  :Wink:  Gut schlimm wrs nicht bleibt ja so.. 
Dann hatte ich querknicke im Segel musste 5 Umdrehungen die Latten reindrehen jz ists gut obs daran lag oder an zu wenig vorliekspannung ka. habe wie gesagt zu wenig vorliekspg und habe dann die latten nachgespannt, habe auch nirgends gefunden ob ich die latten spanne wenn das segel aufgeriggt ist oder nicht...

3. Schlaufen: Das stimmt sind ziemlich auen wobei da auch noch gut Variation ist, habe die Schlaufen intuitiv so weit wie mglich mittig montiert, war wohl wie ich jz lese frn anfang die richtige Wahl. Wenns wieder weht werde ich mal im Trapez ben und dann langsam mit der vorderen Schlaufe beginnen. Nen anderes Brett leihe ich mir dann ggf wenn ich nicht klar komme. Aber am See (ca 45min Fahrt) gibts eh keinen Verleih. Fahre diesen Sommer vielleicht nach Sdfr. Leucate. Da wre es ne berlegung zumal ich da vllt auch nen 4er brauch, da wehts ordentlich =)

----------


## doctorsurf

Also: Quer-und Lngsfalten im Segel sind grundstzlich scheisse;-) und lassen darauf schliessen, dass die Vorliek-/Achterliek oder Lattenspannung oder auch der Mast nicht passt..Latten werden im aufgerggten Zustand nachgespannt, obwohl die vom Werk aus eigentlich in Neutralstellung vorgespannt sind und man da eigentlich nicht so viel verndern muss (ausser man ist Profi). Der C30 Gaastra passt ja prima zum Segel Matrix und das steht sicher auch gut da--anders ist das mit dem 5.0er--da hier der empfohlene Mast doch der 400er ist, oder? Mit vario-Top scheint das Segel wohl auch schon lter zu sein--dachte zumindest gaastra hat nur Fixed-top??--naja, vielleicht tusche ich mich ja,-)...was noch ein Punkt ist: kann auch sein, dass das Segel zickig reagiert, da es eigentlich schon etwas klein fr ein 135 brett ist---glaube die Segelrange geht nur von 6,0-8,5... und wenn Du dann noch die 46er Finne draufhast, dann passst das nicht so gut zusammen und die Kombi funktioniert nicht optimal....denke da fhrst Du mit dem Matrix insgesamt besser und hast mehr Spass gerade bei 4 BFT....

----------


## huelsi90

Dacht ich mir doch  :Wink:  werde die dann mal wieder rausdrehen so wie sie anfangs waren, zumal in den Beschreibung stand das das normalerweise nicht ntig sei zumindest nicht wenns ne neues ist.

Segel sind neu und ungebraucht gewesen. beides aus der 2011er Kollektion. Die Pilots (Einsteigersegel) haben bis 6qm alle n Variotop, ich werde das im trockenen nochmal penibel aufriggen und schauen, ein einsteigersegel sollte ja nicht so trimmsensibel sein oder ? Das Matrix war ne ganze Stange teurer, das sollte fr das Geld auch wie ne 1 stehen, die gibt's auch nur als fixes, vermutlich genau deswegen...

Hmm wusste nicht das das Brett ne Range an Segeln hat die optimal laufen, dachte man whlt die Segel nur nach Wind aus, in Leucate beispielsweise blst es oft mit >5 eher 6 da drften 6.5 zu viel sein selbst 5 halte ich fr gut Tuch.. brauche ich dann ein kleineres Brett ( das ist wiederum kippeliger  :Frown:  usw.) ? wenn ja ist mein langfristiges Ziel (in ferner ferne) wave zu fahren und was freestyle... dachte an n tabu 3s oder sowas soll allroundfhig sein. aber wie gesagt sind die wohl schwerer als ne freerider zu fahren. 

An Finnen habe ich die original und eine Seegras Duo orig vom Lesacher auch dazu riet man mir  :Wink:

----------


## doctorsurf

Sorry, wusste nicht, dass die Pilot variotop haben....dann sollte es eigentlich auch richtig auzuriggen sein, wenn es ein neues Segel ist;-).... naja, wenn Du richtiges Flachwasser hast, dann gehts bei 5-6 bft schon gut mit 5.7---da geht auch sicher noch der Rocket, wobei Du merken wirst, dann ein bsp. 110-120 Liter Brett einfach schner zu fahren ist bei diesen Windverhltnissen...also: wenn Du Flachwasser fhrst dann wirst Du erstmal bei den meisten Windbedingungen mit Deinem Rocket auskommen, vorausgesetzt die Segel werden nicht wesentlich kleiner als 5.5 -- und wichtig ist dann natrlich eine kleinere Finne (z.B. 40er)....die lessacher Seegrasfinnen sind das beste was ich jemals gefahren habe!! gut gekauft;-)

----------


## newt3

wenn das segel einen 400 mast verlangt wird es mit einem 430er vermutlich eben nicht perfekt zu trimmen sein.

du solltest es in einem solchen fall in jedem fall direkt auf einer nullbase riggen.
je weiter der mast du eine verlngerung nach oben wandert, desto starrer wird das ganze - dein 430er ist aber nunmal von werk ja schon hrter als eben ein 400er - daher verschlimmerst du das ganze noch, wenn du 10 oder gar 20 cm verlngerung druntersetzt.
letzteres wre schlielich das settig fr einen weicheren 400er und nicht einen hrteren 430er.

400er haben meist 19er hrte
430er meist 21er.

gibt natrlich auch ausnahmen wo der 400er 'ne hrte von 20 hat oder der 430er 'ne hrte von 23. ist manchmal hilfreich, wenn man mglichst groe segel auf kleinen masten fahren mchte -bei dir isses ja aber der umgekehrte fall.

legst du dir bald noch 'nen kleines segel zu, wirste eh einen 400er brauchen also fang schonmal an zu sparen und zu schauen wo du gnstig einen herbekommst.

-------------
was deine kraftgeschichte angeht:
wenn du das segel eben nicht mehr gehalten kriegst, den speed nur noch halbherzig mitnehmen kannst hilft eigentlich nur
a) mehr kraft. lngeres fahren im trapez vorher schont natrlich auch die kraftreserven, fr irgendwelche powerbeen bei denen du freiwillig nicht mehr im trapez fhrst
b) ein kleineres segel. bei bigen bedingungen ist's natrlich schwierig da 'nen optimalen kompromiss zu finden. der wind am spot ist meist nicht berall gleich - wenn du halt ein zu groes segel geriggt hast und nicht umbauen mchtest oder mangeln kleinerem segel nicht umbauen kannst hilft es halt eher in bereichen des spots zu fahren wo weniger wind ist oder auch die ben nicht ganz so schlimm hinkommen. kennt man einen spot gut, wei man bei welches windrichtungen es sich an welchen stellen wie verhlt.
durch den segeltrimm kannst natrlich auch einiges erreichen die ben abzufangen
c) 'nen kleineres brett. einmal im gleiten ist das volumen des bretts ja quasi egal. 'nen greres brett verlangt halt pauschal gesagt in gleitfahrt mehr kraft als 'nen kleineres. wenn das kleine erstmal bers wasser fliegt hat es nur noch vorteile - nur in verdrngerfahrt bei weniger wind wirst natrlich mit einem zu kleinen deine probleme kriegen, wenn du wieder an land willst oder wenn es dich gerade vom brett geworfen hat und du den wasserstart nichts beherrscht oder der wind dafr nicht mehr ausreicht

wenn du halt weiterhin nur ein brett haben mchtest und nicht mehrere mut du halt rausbekommen was fr dein krpergewicht, dein fahrknnen und deinen hufigsten windbereich am optimalsten ist.

um das rauszubekommen hilft halt nur ausleien und probieren oder einfach mal bei lteren brettern umschauen - vernnftige leichte ltere bretter gibts um 100 eur je nach bauweise(gewicht), zustand und zubehr(finne, evtl gag). kauf halt mal was altes, was keinen groen wertverlust mehr halt weils 10 jahre oder lter ist um 120 oder 115 liter und schau ob du evtl besser klarkommst - das alte schmale mit weniger volumen gleitet vielleicht schlechter an als den neuerer breiter latsch mit mehr volumen - aber einmal in fahrt isses dann schneller und einfacher zu fahren. mut ja dann nicht bei dem alten schmalen bleiben - weit aber, dass eben 135 liter vielleicht langfristig einfach zu gro sind.

was trapezfahren-lernen angeht gibts auch zwei unterschiedliche meinungen
->es gibt leute die sagen mach das auf einem mglichst groem brett wo du dich sicherer fhlst
->es gibt leute-zu denen gehre ich-die sagen auf dem kleinen brett ist's einfacher zu erlernen, weil du eben mehr einfluss mit den fen auf das brett hast was beim notfallmigen ein und aushngen des trapezes in letzter sekunde eben vorteile bringt. auch das risiko beim schleudersturz dummerweise irgendwie auf dem brett zu landen ist bei einem kleineren brett etwas geringer.

------------------
variotop gibts oft bis zu einer gewissen segelgre.

----------


## huelsi90

Hmm.. joar n Mast kostet ja nicht die Welt. Wollte wenn ich nen 400er fahre, ggf auf gunsails umsteigen, da Preis/Leistung dort sehr gut sein soll.. vermutlich auch ein RDM. In Hinblick auf die Zukunft (kleiners Brett) sicher ne gute Investition. Nen 106 ltr Tabou 3S spricht mich wegen der Vielfltigkeit an. Jmd Erfahrungen damit? Suche dann halt ein Aufsteiger Brett. Aber erstmal komme ich wohl mit dem flachgezogenen 5er klar glaube ich, zumindest sagte man mir man knne dadurch effektiv nen 4.5er simulieren.

Am Wochenende soll es mit 4 in Ben 5 bft wehen, da werde ich mal mein Glck probieren einmal mit 5 und mit 6.5. Diesmal mit Lose Leech  :Wink:  wird wohl allein deswegen entspannter als die letzte Session werden. Diesmal kommt ein Kollege mit der schon was lnger als ich surfe. Davon allein erhoffe ich mir einen Fortschritt... Man kann sich selbst ja immer schlecht bewerten. Werde dann mal intensiv Trapez fahren ben..
Zum Thema Kraft, bin kein Br aber denke habe fr mein Krpergewicht eine ganz gute "Ausdauerkraft" da ich ca 1 mal pro Woche klettere, das traniert denke ich in etwa auch die Musekln die man braucht um am Segel zu hngen. Allerdings hast du sicher recht, das ich einfach Energie verschwende wenn ich ohne Trapez fahre. Wiege trocken ca 76 kg bei 187cm msste doch ein 5er bndigen knnen bei 4-5 bft rein theoretisch zumindest...

Werde eure Tipps beherzigen und mal schaun ob ich mich auf halben Wind halte und zumindest keine Hhe verliere. Wenns gut luft gewinn ich ja vllt auch welche  :Wink:  ich werds euch wissen lassen. 

Achso Mastfu ? wrde sagen vorderes drittel oder?

Ich habe iwo gelesen wenn ich das Segel etwas flacher ziehe (ber das Achterliek) htte ich weniger Power aber mehr kontrolle, ist das nicht rein theoretisch zu empfehlen wenn ich Trapez/-Gleitfahrt kontrolliert be ?

----------


## doctorsurf

bei 76kg und 4bft brauchst Du das Segel wirklich nicht flach ziehen---im Gegenteil, da brauchst Du das 6.5er  :Happy: ..nee, rigg die Segel einfach wirklich in Standardeinstellung und Du bist anfangs am glcklichsten--glaubs mir!...mastfuss vorderes Drittel erleichtert das Angleiten, die Nose liegt flacher auf dem Wasser im Gleiten und das Brett reagiert nicht ganz so luvgierig bei Deinen ersten Schlaufenversuchen ---auf jeden Fall machen!! 1cm Mastfuss nach vorne oder hinten kann enorm etwas an den Fahreigenschaften verndern---ausprobieren--ich fahre meist auch im vorderen Drittel...

ber 106 Liter kannst Du nachdenken, wenn Du Schlaufen, Trapez und Wasserstart kannst--zuvor rentiert das berhaupt nicht und da wirst Du noch etwas ben mssen;-)...
Viel Spass und weiter so!

----------


## huelsi90

Danke  :Wink:  werde ich tun. Habe gestern ne passende Verlngerung fr mein 6.5er bekommen. (30) wie von Gaastra gewnscht. Allerdings musste ich feststellen dass Gaastra die Segel !ohne! jegliche Lattenspannung ausliefert -.- . Ich habe einfach mal so lange gespannt bis kein Falten mehr lngs des Mastes sind, ich denke das ist so okay.. sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht. Gaastra schreibt: "Latten spannen, bis eine schne Lattenspannung entsteht". Na super, das hilft einem Anfger sehr weiter  :Smile: 

Dann sah das Segel gut aus. Allerdings (Das Segel hat 6 Latten) kommt die Latte direkt ber dem Baum ( in dem Fall die fnfte) nicht ganz frei, d.h. alle anderen latten rotieren um den Mast ohne ihn zu berhren, diese latte allerdings ganz gut. Durch erhhen der Vorlieksspannung und hoher Schohornspannung bekommme ich zwar hin, das es mehr oder weniger frei rotiert. allerdings finde ich das schon ziemlich schlabberig also viel lose leech, oder kommt mir das nur vor. Darf die Latte den Baum beim Wenden etc, denn berhaupt berhren ? In der Trimmanleitung bezieht sich leider alles auf ein 5 Lattensegel... So ntzt mir nicht dass da drinne steht, die "4te Latte sollte frei rotieren, dazu ist genug Schothornspannung erforderliich".. Naja so ganz sicher bin ich net... 
Kann mir da wer Auskunf geben (auch wenn das nicht merh das Ausgangsthema ist ) ?

Knnte auf mal aufriggen und n foto machen..

----------


## doctorsurf

..Wenn Du das Segel genau nach den von Gaastra beschriebenen Werten aufriggst, msste das Segel eigentlich gut dastehen. Je nach Modell ist es allerdings schon so, dass die Latte in der Nhe des Gabelbaumes unter Umstnden nicht ganz frei zu liegen kommt und den Mast bis ca. zur halben Mastbreite berlappt. Das kann auf alle Flle passen. Das ist aber je nach Modell unterschiedlich und so schwer zu sagen, ob das bei dem Segel so passt. Ebenso ist die Ausprgung des Loose-leechs bei korrekter Vorlieksspannung zwischen den Modellen (ob Wave, Freeride oder Freerace) extrem unterschiedlich --sogar innerhalb der gleichen Modellrange zwischen den Baujahren verschieden. ich kann Dir nur sagen wie es bei meinen NP Hellcats sein muss: Das Loose Leech sollte bei mir ca. von der 4.-6. Latte gehen und ist schon relativ ausgeprgt, die gabelbaumnahe Latte berlappt den Mast ca. eine Fingerspitzenbreite....
Vielleicht fhrt ja hier im Forum noch einer Gaastra, der Dir da besser weiterhelfen kann....

----------


## huelsi90

Okay  :Wink:  habe auch mal gegoogelt, da findet sich oft das das Gaastra oredentlich Achterliekspannung bruacht und man die Latte ber der Gabel nicht 100% frei kommt es sei dann man fhrt heftige Sturmkonfiguration. Ansonsten steht das Segel gut da, kann ja auch einfach mal rumprobieren mit mehr oder weniger LL. Im schlimmsten Fall mit zu viel LL habe ich keinen Vortrieb oder ?

Wer wei vllt baut Gaastra seine Segel ja so, das man LL fahren muss um die Latten frei zu kriegen, damit niemand auf die Idee kommt ich brauch kann LL  :Wink: 
Naja das ist natrlich hochspekulativ.. Jedenfalls wird mein nchtes (drittes) Segel nen Gun werden, mal gucken was die taugen, in den Tests immer vorne dabei.

Ach brigens fahr ich nen SDM, falls das was zu Sache tut  :Wink:

----------


## huelsi90

So war am Sonntag nochmals unterwegs. Vorweg: War 1A! 
Habe mal eure Tipps befolgt und es hat wirklich enorm was gebracht. Gerade das Trapez ist eine unglaubliche Erleichterung, welche ich nicht mehr missen mchte... Das Aushaken hat manchmal nicht geklappt aber das Segel landet ja weich auf dem Wasser  :Wink:  Auch Hhe laufen klappt deutlich besser, mit leicht offenem Segel und Gewicht nach vorne.. danke auch fr den Tipp! Auerdem wird die Gleitfahrt deutlich kontrollierter und stabiler habe ich das Gefhl...

Zum Segeltrimm, das Segel scheint wirklich mit gut LL gefahren zu werden. Hatte super Vortrieb und war nicht zu vergleichen mit der Konfiguration ganz ohne LL. berhaupt nicht mehr zickig und geflattert hat auch nichts, die Latte ber der Gabel stand ca. nen  knappen cm am Mast konnte fast frei rotieren.

Ein Schleudersturz war allerdings schmerzhaft, da ich mit der Hfte auf den Mast geknallt bin. Folge ist ein dicker blauer Fleck, halb so schlimm.

Achso, auf relativ raumer Gleitfahrt ist mir aufgefallen, das diese sehr instabil ist, also kleinster Vernderung fhrt zum Schlingern/Geigern ist das normal, das es "wackliger" als die Halbwind-Fahrt ist?

Habe das Gefhl meine Trapeztampen sind etwas zu kurz, glaube da steht iwas von 21 drauf, sollten die was lnger, lngere knnen ja eigentlich nur Vorteile haben oder ?

LG

----------


## doctorsurf

Super!! Glckwunsch , dass alles so geklappt hat...ich fahre 26er Tampen -- ist aber wirklich verschieden und Geschmacksache--kenne viele, die fahren nur krzere und einige, die fahren 30-32er---meist fahren Freestyler krzeer und Racer lngere...aber ganz verschieden---fr einen Anfnger finde ich lngere einfacher..Faustregel ist ungefhr eine Unterarmlnge von Tampenmittelpunkt zu Gabelbaum...wichtiger ist, dass die Tampen richtig entsprechend der Segelgrsse am Gabelbaum positioniert sind....
Also in richtiger Gleitfahrt sollte das Board eigentlich nicht instabil sein--vielleicht belastest Du das hintere bein zu stark und lehnst Dich zu weit nach hinten--dann fngts an zu schlingern---also: vorderen Fuss belasten (brauchst Du dann eh beim Schlaufenfahren)  und Mastfuss eitwas weiter vor bringt auch manchmal etwas---

----------


## huelsi90

sicher in Inch oder  :Wink:  ?
Ja Position, das habe ich intuitiv gemacht, muss ich da besonders acht drauf geben. Gibts da n Profitipp  :Wink:  

Gut dann Probier ich das mal, das kann gut sein da ich mich vermutlich aus Angst nach vorne bers Brett gezogen werden und den damit verbundenen Sturz weit nach hinten Lehne..
Schaun wir mal was das WE bringt  :Wink:

----------


## doctorsurf

In Inch;-)
Die hufigsten Tipps sind: 
1: pro 1qm Segelflche eine Faust breit am Gabelbaum (vom Kopfstck angefangen) abgreifen. Ab dem 6. qm wird pro weiterem Quadratmeter nur noch eine halbe Fausbreite abgegriffen. An dieser Stelle ist dann der vordere Tampen. Also bei 7qm Segel: 6 Fausbreit abgreifen + 1/2 Faust. 
2: Gabelbaumlnge durch 3 Teilen und an diese Stelle den hintersten Tampen: Also bei Gabelbaumlnge 180cm: nach 60cm den hinteren Tampen.

Musst aber immer!! auf dem Wasser feinjustieren - 100% stimmt das nmlich nie...

----------


## buschreiter

Hilfreich sind mMn Variotampen. Ich selber fahre nix anderes mehr (z.B. von Gun). Kleineres Brett geht erst, wenn man vernnftig im Trapez hngt und in den Schlaufen fahren kann, sonst macht das keinen Spa. Auerdem sollte es schon ausreichend und stetig winden, sonst wirds auch bei deinem Gewicht ne ziemliche Wackelpartie...
Wegen der Tampenposition hinten geht m.E. nicht mehr als eine Faust breit vom vorderen entfernt.
Kleiner Tipp: Das Veluwemeer ist ein Stehrevier und ca. 220 km von Kln entfernt. Da ist meistens ganz guter Wind, Flachwasser und Stehrevier...was Besseres zum ben und Lernen habe ich noch nicht gesehen ;-)

----------


## Duebi

Moin huelsi,
ich bin Surflehrer am Baldeneysee, wenn du lust hast kannst du gerne mal vorbei kommen. Dann schaue ich mir deine Technik an und kann Tipps geben! 
Falls du mal wieder auf dem See unterwegs sein solltest, und mich siehst (rotes X auf dem Rigg (2011er Ice in Blackberry)) kannst du mich gerne mal ansprechen.

Gru Dbi

----------

